# My New Dexibell Vivo S1 Keyboard



## tcollins (Jun 6, 2020)

I've been looking for years for a keyboard that could easily load sampled instruments. Once in a while I need to play a live concert, and I hate dragging a keyboard, a computer, and an interface onto a stage, especially when there's little or no time to set up. I just wanted something preloaded with my own sounds that I can plug in and play. It can even run on batteries.

This thing does that perfectly. The keybed feels great, and obviously much thought went into the engineering and construction. It's made in Italy, not China.

I had thought about Nord, but saw the Dexibell stuff at NAMM, and Jay Asher seems happy with his Dexibell, so I bought the S1, which is the smallest of the line. I wish it had pitch and mod wheels, but you can get those on the more expensive models.

I have no association with Dexibell (at this time) other than buying the keyboard. They just seem like a cool company that make great keys.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 6, 2020)

I love my S7 and I was the second person in the US to get one. Stevie Wonder was the first.

I am the featured guest on their webinar tomorrow, 10:00 am PDT.


----------



## ag75 (Jun 6, 2020)

tcollins said:


> I've been looking for years for a keyboard that could easily load sampled instruments. Once in a while I need to play a live concert, and I hate dragging a keyboard, a computer, and an interface onto a stage, especially when there's little or no time to set up. I just wanted something preloaded with my own sounds that I can plug in and play. It can even run on batteries.
> 
> This thing does that perfectly. The keybed feels great, and obviously much thought went into the engineering and construction. It's made in Italy, not China.
> 
> ...


What is the touch comparable with? I’m quite interested in getting one of these.


----------



## muk (Jun 7, 2020)

ag75 said:


> What is the touch comparable with? I’m quite interested in getting one of these.



Dexibell are using run-of-the-mill Fatar keybeds. The S1 has a Fatar TP/8 Piano keybed. The same keybed is used in Studiologics VMK-141 Plus, some Kurzweil synths, and others. If you google you should be able to find a keyboard with this keybed that you can try locally.

The S7 uses a Fatar TP 40/M keybed (same as in the Studiologic VMK-171 Plus and many other keyboards). The S 7 Pro a TP 40/GH (same as Studiologic VMK-188 Plus and many other keyboards).

So the keybeds are decent, but nothing special. They are widely used. Shouldn't be difficult to find a keyboard with the same keybed. If the keybed is the most important factor for you, there are much cheaper options than the Dexibell that feature the exact same keybeds. But then again, if the keybed is the most important factor, at least for weighted actions there are much better options than the Fatar ones.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2020)

muk said:


> Dexibell are using run-of-the-mill Fatar keybeds. The S1 has a Fatar TP/8 Piano keybed. The same keybed is used in Studiologics VMK-141 Plus, some Kurzweil synths, and others. If you google you should be able to find a keyboard with this keybed that you can try locally.
> 
> The S7 uses a Fatar TP 40/M keybed (same as in the Studiologic VMK-171 Plus and many other keyboards). The S 7 Pro a TP 40/GH (same as Studiologic VMK-188 Plus and many other keyboards).
> 
> So the keybeds are decent, but nothing special. They are widely used. Shouldn't be difficult to find a keyboard with the same keybed. If the keybed is the most important factor for you, there are much cheaper options than the Dexibell that feature the exact same keybeds. But then again, if the keybed is the most important factor, at least for weighted actions there are much better options than the Fatar ones.



They tell me that is isn’t a “standard” Fatar, it has been customized and the newer S7 Pro has a wooden based one that is an upgrade from mine.

Before Vivo S7 I used a Kurzweil PC 88, which also has a Fatar keyboard and my S7 feeels quite different.

But mostly, it is the quality of the sounds that caused me to buy it.


----------



## ag75 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> They tell me that is isn’t a “standard” Fatar, it has been customized and the newer S7 Pro has a wooden based one that is an upgrade from mine.
> 
> Before Vivo S7 I used a Kurzweil PC 88, which also has a Fatar keyboard and my S7 feeels quite different.
> 
> But mostly, it is the quality of the sounds that caused me to buy it.


I don’t mind the Kurzweil PC 88. I’ve played on those a lot. Where could I test out one of these keyboards?. I’m not that picky about the keybeds I just don’t like clunky loud keybeds.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I love my S7 and I was the second person in the US to get one. Stevie Wonder was the first.
> 
> I am the featured guest on their webinar tomorrow, 10:00 am PDT.



I guess I am seeing this too late, as your webinar is in progress somewhere right now I take it, but will this be viewable later somehow?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I guess I am seeing this too late, as your webinar is in progress somewhere right now I take it, but will this be viewable later somehow?



Yes. I am near the end though.


And about the action, they say, "All Dexibell models are using Fatar keyboard, customized according to our specific requests."


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2020)

muk said:


> Dexibell are using run-of-the-mill Fatar keybeds. The S1 has a Fatar TP/8 Piano keybed. The same keybed is used in Studiologics VMK-141 Plus, some Kurzweil synths, and others. If you google you should be able to find a keyboard with this keybed that you can try locally.
> 
> The S7 uses a Fatar TP 40/M keybed (same as in the Studiologic VMK-171 Plus and many other keyboards). The S 7 Pro a TP 40/GH (same as Studiologic VMK-188 Plus and many other keyboards).
> 
> So the keybeds are decent, but nothing special. They are widely used. Shouldn't be difficult to find a keyboard with the same keybed. If the keybed is the most important factor for you, there are much cheaper options than the Dexibell that feature the exact same keybeds. But then again, if the keybed is the most important factor, at least for weighted actions there are much better options than the Fatar ones.



About the action, they say, "All Dexibell models are using Fatar keyboards, customized according to our specific requests."


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 7, 2020)

For those who don't want to watch the whole webinar, 
Someday when I'm gone from this earth, hopefully not for a while yet, if someone wants to know who I was and what I was really about, one could do worse than show them this interview by Ralf Schink and subsequent performance of my song on the Dexibell webinar today. Thanks Ralf and Dexibell for this distinct honor.


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 8, 2020)

Love the song Jay. I think I'll watch the whole webinar sooner than later


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 8, 2020)

angeruroth said:


> Love the song Jay. I think I'll watch the whole webinar sooner than later




Thanksangeruroth


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 10, 2020)

Very nice key work and it is a beautiful sound.

Thank you.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 10, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> Very nice key work and it is a beautiful sound.
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks.


----------

